# Mission Antarctica Dial Close Up



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well there I was pratting about with the new macro lenses I'd bought for my digital camera and here's the best shot out of about 100 that I took. I took it early evening so it was dark outside & the only light source was the flourescent tube in my kitchen - which is pretty naff as light sources go.

Anyway I've spectacularly, & completely, failed to capture the blue of the dial but it's interesting to see all the little hexagons (light cells?) and the little lines that join some (but not all) of them up. Wonder what those lines are for?? Also you can see that the luminous compound is very evenly applied - it's bright but not blindingly bright like a Seiko. It's a cool watch - very well built & finished. Also quite big but it's light to wear because of it's all titanium construction. I like it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cracking shot Paul, shows the dial detail very nicely.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very cool pic Paul.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Well there I was pratting about with the new macro lenses I'd bought for my digital camera and here's the best shot out of about 100 that I took. I took it early evening so it was dark outside & the only light source was the flourescent tube in my kitchen - which is pretty naff as light sources go.
> 
> Anyway I've spectacularly, & completely, failed to capture the blue of the dial but it's interesting to see all the little hexagons (light cells?) and the little lines that join some (but not all) of them up. Wonder what those lines are for?? Also you can see that the luminous compound is very evenly applied - it's bright but not blindingly bright like a Seiko. It's a cool watch - very well built & finished. Also quite big but it's light to wear because of it's all titanium construction. I like it
> 
> ...


very good shot. The shadow under the hour hand makes it even better in my opinion.

What is that blue-ish haze across the centre of the image?

pete


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> What is that blue-ish haze across the centre of the image?


I think the blue-ish haze may be something to with an anti-reflective coating on the crystal (which I think is sapphire) - or it could be something to do with the crap lighting and the fact that the dial is bright blue (not that you'd know it from the photo).


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Lovely shot of the watch Paul.

Been looking for a camera with a good macro mode, which one have you got if you don't mind me asking.

Roy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy,

for this shot I used a Canon A80 Powershot 4.0 mp & some separate macro lenses that I bought from Ebay for Â£25 or so. I don't think these lenses are the best quality but given the price I can't complain. It's a great little camera I'd recommend it to anyone. It probably wouldn't be that expensive to buy one now as it's quite old & has been replaced by newer smaller models. I like the A80 though because it takes 4 AA batteries - I use rechargeables in it but in emergencies this means that you can use standard AA batteries (though it probably wouldn't be long before they conked out as well). We have some of the newer models at work & they are smaller & use a wierd shaped battery.

For 99.9% of all my other watch photos I use a 1.4 megapixel Olympus Camedia (C-1400XL). I bought this off Roy (the other one!) and it's been an absolutely fantastic buy, I love it & think that I get some good results with it. Again this would probably be fairly cheap to buy now as it's quite a big camera, positively ancient & not USB friendly! Just to put it into perspective whilst researching the camera on the internet I came across a site which said that this camera cost Â£1000 when new and was used extensively by medical examiners - I think I paid Roy Â£60 for it!! I also use separate macro lenses with this camera and they seem to be of decent quality - again they are from Ebay & didn't cost much.

Hope this helps


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

if you carry ordinary AA sized batteries for emergency use,i think you can only use alkaline as mercury can damage digital cameras (also, the camera simply won't take piccies







)

john









btw, very nice 'moody' pic there


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> for this shot I used a Canon A80 Powershot 4.0 mp & some separate macro lenses that I bought from Ebay for Â£25 or so. I don't think these lenses are the best quality but given the price I can't complain. It's a great little camera I'd recommend it to anyone. It probably wouldn't be that expensive to buy one now as it's quite old & has been replaced by newer smaller models. I like the A80 though because it takes 4 AA batteries - I use rechargeables in it but in emergencies this means that you can use standard AA batteries (though it probably wouldn't be long before they conked out as well). We have some of the newer models at work & they are smaller & use a wierd shaped battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for the very informative reply.

My camera was purchased, pre collecting days and I wanted a compact camera. Ended up with a Olympus Camedia D-490 zoom 2.1 megapixel, great for general shots but the macro length of 20 cm is not at all good for watches, satisfactory but not good.

I think I need to go and get myself a decent, older style camera that I can fit a macro lens to. Size is not really a issue, as all it would be used for is photographing watches and would spend most of its time on a tripod.

Thanks again for your reply

Roy


----------

